# Biots vs. Cheyne breathing



## asuwrestler (Apr 28, 2009)

Can someone please tell me the difference it seems like all the info i have says they are the same???


----------



## mikie (Apr 28, 2009)

*Say Wha?*

For those who don't know what it is (i.e. me), can you explain what you're talking about?


-Yes, I could've googled it...but though this would be more progressive!

Thanks!


----------



## medicdan (Apr 28, 2009)

asuwrestler said:


> Can someone please tell me the difference it seems like all the info i have says they are the same???



I'm really not the one to answer definitively, as I defer to Vent, Vene or Rid. I did some research on Cheyne-Stokes breathing after my NR exam (when a question popped up), but cant find it right now. For the time being, see my below wikipedia links. 

Cheyne Stokes Breathing is inconsistent deep and shallow breathing. See below for a very basic description. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheyne-Stokes_respiration

Biots Respiration are evidently presented virtually identically clinically, although with a different cause (I understand as related to the Medulla or Opiod use).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biot's_respiration
Ah, I found something... see below...
http://allnurses.com/nursing-student-assistance/what-difference-between-124119.html


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cheyne-stokes- breathing pattern characterized by gradually increasing, then decreasing tidal volume with a period of apnea







Biot's- breathing patter characterized by deep, gasping breaths separated by periods of apnea





So hopefully the pictures will help. The main difference is that Cheyne-stokes goes from deep to shallow respirations while Biot's is just a deep gasping.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 28, 2009)

mikie said:


> For those who don't know what it is (i.e. me), can you explain what you're talking about?
> 
> 
> -Yes, I could've googled it...but though this would be more progressive!
> ...


 
They are both abnormal breathing patterns


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 28, 2009)

They are separate type of respiratory patterns as they represent different injuries. Albeit, both Central Neurogenic Hyperventilation (CNH) and Biot's pattern represent head injuries the injuries are usually at different locations. 

CNH has a similar pattern of Kussmaul's but much more deeper as where is Biot's has an irregular but progressing deeper and then much more shallow. 

Both are usually ominous signs. 

R/r 911


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks to me like Cheyne Stokes has more of a pattern while Biots is irreg. accross the board. Am I correct in saying that?

Other than that I really like what Rid said: both are ominous signs.


----------



## Markhk (Apr 29, 2009)

The only problem I found with the terminology is that when you share that info with the docs...they get confused as well. Some docs use Biot's, Chennye-Stokes, Irregular Respirations and Ataxic breathing interchangeably. For them the distinction is merely academic and doesn't affect immediate patient care. 

(As they pull out the RSI drugs...)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 29, 2009)

Markhk said:


> The only problem I found with the terminology is that when you share that info with the docs...they get confused as well. Some docs use Biot's, Chennye-Stokes, Irregular Respirations and Ataxic breathing interchangeably. For them the distinction is merely academic and doesn't affect immediate patient care.
> 
> (As they pull out the RSI drugs...)




Correct, but at the least they know I that know the difference. Most will ask me, which is which.. I have no problem with that. 

R/r911


----------



## sepsis (May 2, 2009)

without using all the "regularly irregular" terminology... think of cheyne stokes as cheyenne indians ... like "trees" ... thats how I remembered in in resp. school.  Biots is :censored::censored::censored::censored: you really only see in neuro patients bucking a vent (in bilevel etc) or people about to die.  Stokes youll see often--particularly in traumas.


----------

